# Ozzy scrubs up ok.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Agood friend reccommended a shampoo to use on Ozzy its called "F1 R2 ", He was bathed in it yesterday and i must say its amazing stuff, a little expensive at £16 a bottle but so worth it, heres a few pics after he was bathed...........Chris.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, he looks huge, how much does he weigh now, _


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _what lovely pictures, he looks huge, how much does he weigh now, _


Hi Lorraine, he is huge lol, hes not been weighed on proper scales recently but hes over 10kgs for sure. If he gets any bigger we are going to start giving kids a ride on him lol.............Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stunning :001_wub::001_wub: He certainly has a lovely shine to his coat :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He looks just purrrrfect! :001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

He looks stunning as usual, looking forward to finally meeting him in the flesh next week


----------



## Kirkland (Aug 28, 2012)

He looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Chillicat said:


> He looks stunning as usual, looking forward to finally meeting him in the flesh next week


you will not be disappointed, he is magnificent


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh raggs , you're such a show off   He is magnificent    i love him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Cats cats cats said:


> Oh raggs , you're such a show off   He is magnificent    i love him :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thank You........


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How the hell do you bath a Maine Coon?

Henry had to have a dip in the sink due to him standing in something that he shouldn't. I ended up wetter that him and with claw marks so deep they bruised.

Ozzy looks gorgeous by the way. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ozzy is just gorgeous, I too would like to know how you bath him my new kitten Simba had to make do with a wash when he spat out some probiotics the vet gave him I couldn't get him in the sink he was too wriggly 

Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am not a big fan of bathing cats, but sometimes it is a necessity and both jj and troy have had to be bathed due to a mucky bum. i was really surprised how both were as good as gold. i think they were actually petrified so did as they were told, but both very relieved afterwards.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy stands in the shower and really doesnt mind it at all and once hes showered he will sit still while Sue dries him with a hair dryer ..............Chris


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

raggs said:


> Ozzy stands in the shower and really doesnt mind it at all and once hes showered he will sit still while Sue dries him with a hair dryer ..............Chris


I think I'll send Henry to you so he can learn some good behaviour off Ozzy


----------

